# Starting Running



## Sully2490 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been doing just weightlifting and no running. Yes I know this is bad, but I am not exactly sure how to get started because I want to avoid injury by doing too much too soon. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
-Sean


----------



## reed11b (Mar 9, 2015)

Couch to 5k is one method of easing into running. If you are fit eneogh to skip this, there are some other great options available as well.
Reed


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2015)

reed11b said:


> *Couch to 5k* is one method of easing into running. If you are fit eneogh to skip this, there are some other great options available as well.
> Reed


 
Bam! Done.


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 9, 2015)

reed11b said:


> Couch to 5k is one method of easing into running. If you are fit eneogh to skip this, there are some other great options available as well.
> Reed


just downloaded gonna start today 
. Crush everything!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 9, 2015)

For the love of everything holy, go buy some good running shoes from a place that will fit them to you properly. Your gait should be analyzed and the amount of pronation in your ankles should determine what kind of shoes the store recommends as far as cushioning and support. Brooks, Asics, Saucony and New Balance are all good brands.
Also, stretch and stay properly hydrated.


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 9, 2015)

+1 on good shoes. Not sure on where you are geographically located (snow/ice reasons currently) but if you have access to a turf field I would recommend paying it a visit and adding a sprint routine in. I personally can't wait until the snow/ice melts where I am to get back to doing my wind sprints on a turf field.


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 9, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> For the love of everything holy, go buy some good running shoes from a place that will fit them to you properly. Your gait should be analyzed and the amount of pronation in your ankles should determine what kind of shoes the store recommends as far as cushioning and support. Brooks, Asics, Saucony and New Balance are all good brands.
> Also, stretch and stay properly hydrated.



Would Doing the Couch to 5k and doing the 14 week Thor 3 SFAS Prep (the strength portion of the program) be an ideal workout plan until I can handle more advanced running?



K9Quest said:


> +1 on good shoes. Not sure on where you are geographically located (snow/ice reasons currently) but if you have access to a turf field I would recommend paying it a visit and adding a sprint routine in. I personally can't wait until the snow/ice melts where I am to get back to doing my wind sprints on a turf field.


 
Yeah man this ice and snow is a real bitch, I just used a treadmill today and I have a field at my school I will utilize.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 9, 2015)

Sully2490 said:


> Would Doing the Couch to 5k and doing the 14 week Thor 3 SFAS Prep (the strength portion of the program) be an ideal workout plan until I can handle more advanced running?


I have no idea about the SFAS Prep. There's plenty of stuff here on the site that might answer that question. If you want a good, simple intro into strength training/weight lifting, 5/3/1 or Starting Strength is a great place to start.


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 9, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I have no idea about the SFAS Prep. There's plenty of stuff here on the site that might answer that question. If you want a good, simple intro into strength training/weight lifting, 5/3/1 or Starting Strength is a great place to start.



I've been weight training for a few years, so I'm gonna give the prep workout a shot tomorrow


----------



## x SF med (Mar 9, 2015)

Work on functional strength, endurance, flexibility and moving with battle rattle.  These are the items that will be your biggest assets, get those under control, then go back to lifting as an adjunct.  My recommendation for your immediate goals would be flexibility and endurance (running/rucking).  It is going to take you a few months, maybe a year or more to regain the flexibility if all you've been doing is lifting.  Reduce bulk, elongate muscles and go for extended medium intensity workouts that incorporate strength, flexibility and endurance in the same period.   It will kick your ass.   And swim, swim like a mofo.

You have stuff to do, get after it.


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Work on functional strength, endurance, flexibility and moving with battle rattle.  These are the items that will be your biggest assets, get those under control, then go back to lifting as an adjunct.  My recommendation for your immediate goals would be flexibility and endurance (running/rucking).  It is going to take you a few months, maybe a year or more to regain the flexibility if all you've been doing is lifting.  Reduce bulk, elongate muscles and go for extended medium intensity workouts that incorporate strength, flexibility and endurance in the same period.   It will kick your ass.   And swim, swim like a mofo.
> 
> You have stuff to do, get after it.


So I should drop the weights entirely and just run, ruck and swim.


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Work on functional strength, endurance, flexibility and moving with battle rattle.  These are the items that will be your biggest assets, get those under control, then go back to lifting as an adjunct.  My recommendation for your immediate goals would be flexibility and endurance (running/rucking).  It is going to take you a few months, maybe a year or more to regain the flexibility if all you've been doing is lifting.  Reduce bulk, elongate muscles and go for extended medium intensity workouts that incorporate strength, flexibility and endurance in the same period.   It will kick your ass.   And swim, swim like a mofo.
> 
> You have stuff to do, get after it.


So I should drop the weights entirely and just run, ruck and swim?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 9, 2015)

Sully2490 said:


> So I should drop the weights entirely and just run, ruck and swim?



No...  lighten the weights to be able to go for more reps and lengthen muscle.  Add in a lot more bodyweight exercises, take a yoga class, take a physiology based stretching class...  change your workout to encompass the true fitness triad...  Flexibilty, endurance and functional strength.   I know a lot of weight lifters that cannot walk 100 steps with an 80 lb ruck on their back, but they can bench 400... and squat 800...


----------



## Sully2490 (Mar 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> No...  lighten the weights to be able to go for more reps and lengthen muscle.  Add in a lot more bodyweight exercises, take a yoga class, take a physiology based stretching class...  change your workout to encompass the true fitness triad...  Flexibilty, endurance and functional strength.   I know a lot of weight lifters that cannot walk 100 steps with an 80 lb ruck on their back, but they can bench 400... and squat 800...


What would be an ideal rep range 15? And how many sets. Thank you I appreciate your input it will be of great use to me.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 10, 2015)

Less asking, more doing young man. There is a plethora of information here on the site regarding Selection specific workouts as well as just-get-stronger or just-get-faster stuff as well. You're in high school, start enjoying it.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2015)

Sully2490 said:


> What would be an ideal rep range 15? And how many sets. Thank you I appreciate your input it will be of great use to me.



Go to failure, then go for more.  Read, read some more, then read even more.


----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2015)

Sully2490 said:


> What would be an ideal rep range 15? And how many sets. Thank you I appreciate your input it will be of great use to me.


 
At this point you're covering well-worn ground. This sub forum alone has 6 pages to wade through, the Selection and Prep and Mentoring have more. Dig through those and you should find most, if not all, of your answers.

Good luck.


----------

